
Boy, Did Google Blow It In China - johns
http://www.businessinsider.com/boy-did-google-blow-it-in-china-2010-7
======
senthilnayagam
it is not how principled the google stand was, but when it realized it stands
alone and going to lose its pie in lucrative chinese mindshare, it backed
down, there is no face saver for Google. this is badder than it was, but it
cant be undone now at least for google.

Let us see how long can chinese arm twisting and technology driven
restrictions can keep chinese people from free access of information, ideas,
thoughts.

